# [LOG] My first go at custom pc case.



## jbunch07 (Feb 28, 2012)

As the title says this will be a work log of my first try at a custom PC case. I do not have what I would call professional tools or skills. So keep your criticisms mild. 
What am actually doing is using what I can from my old HAF932 and trying to turn it into something smaller that blends in well with the room. 






















Sorry about blurry picture.

The motherboard will be in the middle, psu on the bottom and odd and ssd/hdd on the top

I plan on cutting holes for some 2x120mm fans and probably a 220mm fan

This build is far from finished so keep checking back...Thanks for looking!


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 28, 2012)

LMAO!! 
Props for not wasting a good old piece of shelf.  Really innovative.


----------



## angelhunter (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks interesting, one note tho with wooden cases computer bugs love them!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks quite good! What you could do on one level is find a full size ATX tray and somehow mount it so it will slide in and out the back then setup your water loop on another level.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Looks quite good! What you could do on one level is find a full size ATX tray and somehow mount it so it will slide in and out the back then setup your water loop on another level.



Thanks

Ill have to figure out how to cram a pump,res,and a 240 rad in there...the rad may have to go on the outside!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2012)

This is going to be sweet!!!

As I was telling you earlier, I just picked up this!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 28, 2012)

That is a nice case man!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2012)

jbunch07 said:


> That is a nice case man!



60$ free ship you can't beat it!! Been eyeing the Tempest 410 Elite but it was 30$ more and only thing different was the clear side panel so I opted to get the non elite and I talked to retell in the NZXT support forum here at TPU and he tells me that I can buy the elite side panel whenever I wanted to!! So if I want the clear sidepanel I can just order it later.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> 60$ free ship you can't beat it!! Been eyeing the Tempest 410 Elite but it was 30$ more and only thing different was the clear side panel so I opted to get the non elite and I talked to retell in the NZXT support forum here at TPU and he tells me that I can buy the elite side panel whenever I wanted to!! So if I want the clear sidepanel I can just order it later.



Awesome


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2012)

HAF + IKEA= jbunch07 prototype 1.0 



  now if you can hang the mobo upside down (not sure if feasible) and water cool everything you would have a rig that's less likely to short out if you get a leak 

*** EDIT- great idea on the case BTW!!! ***


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> HAF + IKEA= jbunch07 prototype 1.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never thought about hanging the motherboard upside down...it going to be mounted to the middle shelf so im sure it could work I may have to play around with that! thanks!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 28, 2012)

Long live the apogee GTZ! I ordered a mounting kit for socket 1155/56 today from frozen cpu. 
but I decided to go ahead and bust out the flitz polish and clean up the base a little. turns out to be mirror finish and flat as a razor!


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> HAF + IKEA= jbunch07 prototype 1.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect description "HAF + IKEA"  <----


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 29, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find 1/4bspp x 1/4 barbs?
The gtz uses 1/4bspp x 3/8 barbs but if I could find barbs for 1/4 in diameter I could use smaller tubing with needing adapter fittings


----------



## trickson (Feb 29, 2012)

I am speechless.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 29, 2012)

trickson said:


> I am speechless.



Is that a good speechless or a bad speechless?


----------



## trickson (Feb 29, 2012)

jbunch07 said:


> Is that a good speechless or a bad speechless?



What can I say? It is a file cabinet from walmart! That thing is going to get HOT REALLY HOT! What else can I say? Umm, I do not want to get too critical, So I best leave it at that. The nob on it really brings it all together.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 29, 2012)

I doubt it will get that hot...its going to have fans all over the place so I'm not worried about that.


----------



## trickson (Feb 29, 2012)

jbunch07 said:


> I doubt it will get that hot...its going to have fans all over the place so I'm not worried about that.



Thick wood is an insulator of heat. But yeah A for effort. Just don't kick that thing when you are all done.


----------



## Norton (Feb 29, 2012)

trickson said:


> Thick wood is an insulator of heat. But yeah A for effort. Just don't kick that thing when you are all done.



Thick wood also isolates sound (+ for your -). Fans should do fine to pull the heat out of there.

Stick to your guns man- as you build you will come across items to fix or improve for version 2.0


----------



## trickson (Feb 29, 2012)

Speechless. I hope to see more though. keep us informed.


----------



## Norton (Feb 29, 2012)

trickson said:


> Speechless. I hope to see more though. keep us informed.



How many posts today? 50? You'll get your 5k but how about some more constructive posting?

P.S> no need to post a response

** more constructive anyway ***


----------



## trickson (Feb 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> How many posts today? 50? You'll get your 5k but how about some more constructive posting?
> 
> P.S> no need to post a response



LOL you funny.
Okay some questions. Are you going to cut holes in the side or door for the CD/ROM Or just open the door to use it? 
You do know you can not paint your case so you are kind of stuck with that look, So will you put any kind of art work or stickers on it? I mean plain is all well and good but come on! 

Are you going to cut any vents for the PSU? How do you plan to mount the HHD(s)? How are you going to mount the MB? How are you going to mount the Video card(s)? 

This better? OH BTW Only 10 more posts to go!!!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 29, 2012)

jbunch07, I like where this is going. Some 120mm case fans should remove hot air from that nicely. I also see the point of this build, you want a PC that's there and usable but doesn't scream, "Hey look at me, I'm something worth stealing" etc.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 29, 2012)

The psu and odd will have holes cut.  The odd will be usable with out having to open the door The motherboard will be mounted on a tray that will be mounted to a shelf with holes cut for the io panel and any expansion slots I use will be taken care of as well...the ssd will most likely be hard mounted to one of the shelves probably the one with the odd
As for the door I will most like put a 220mm fan on it but we'll see


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 29, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> jbunch07, I like where this is going. Some 120mm case fans should remove hot air from that nicely. I also see the point of this build, you want a PC that's there and usable but doesn't scream, "Hey look at me, I'm something worth stealing" etc.


Thanks and yes that is exactly what I'm going for!


----------



## trickson (Feb 29, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> jbunch07, I like where this is going. Some 120mm case fans should remove hot air from that nicely. I also see the point of this build, you want a PC that's there and usable but doesn't scream, "Hey look at me, I'm something worth stealing" etc.



Yeah good point. Most will never see the wires coming out of the back! 
That brings me to the question just how are you planing to wire it all up? where are your wires going to come out? How will you rout them in the box? I like the build. I just want to see more and hear more.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 29, 2012)

trickson said:


> Yeah good point. Most will never see the wires coming out of the back!
> That brings me to the question just how are you planing to wire it all up? where are your wires going to come out? How will you rout them in the box? I like the build. I just want to see more and hear more.


 
Cable routing will be done once I get all my parts but I have plans for drilling some hole in the shelves to help with that! 
This is a WIP and is far from finished but I'm confident that it will look nice once all the saw dust settles.


----------



## trickson (Feb 29, 2012)

jbunch07 said:


> Cable routing will be done once I get all my parts but I have plans for drilling some hole in the shelves to help with that!
> This is a WIP and is far from finished but I'm confident that it will look nice once all the saw dust settles.



I do not doubt that it wont be nice.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 29, 2012)

You can paint if if you want. Just go to walmart and get some interior latex and your good to go. They can custom mix you any color you want. This is a neat concept. Great job so far.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 29, 2012)

If I paint it anything it would be black...but ill decide all of that once it's done thanks for the info though!


----------



## trickson (Feb 29, 2012)

jbunch07 said:


> If I paint it anything it would be black...but ill decide all of that once it's done thanks for the info though!



Paint it pink and NO one will even think about steeling it!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 29, 2012)

Unless the burglar is a girl. That happens to like pink. 

Or a gay guy.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 29, 2012)

I think you have come up with a great idea jbunch07. Also I think Trickson may steal the ideal so get a patent quick. I even think he sublimely trying to get you to paint it pink. He's using you for his R&D.


----------



## trickson (Feb 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I think you have come up with a great idea jbunch07. Also I think Trickson may steal the ideal so get a patent quick. I even think he sublimely trying to get you to paint it pink. He's using you for his R&D.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 8, 2012)

Small update

*Mother board Tray is done!*














*Now Cut out Areas for cable routing. *
Ignore the ruff edges these will be sanded soon

















*And the PSU support.*












I had to screw on an addition bracket because the PSU would slide around. 
Now the PSU stays put


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2012)

I may have a bolt on support bracket to hold a PSU from the outside here somewhere. It's yours if you want it.

Will check my parts box to locate if you're interested


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> I may have a bolt on support bracket to hold a PSU from the outside here somewhere. It's yours if you want it.
> 
> Will check my parts box to locate if you're interested



Thanks but that won't be necessary. This should work just fine!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 13, 2012)

Another Update today! Got holes drilled for my intake fans and optical drive bay. 

All ruff edges from cutting will be sanded so don't worry about those. 
















My cpu cooler comes tomorrow so I'm waiting to cut the exhaust fans so i can line them up just right with the cooler fans Corsair A70 
This thing is starting to look a little more like a computer now!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2012)

jbunch07 said:


> Another Update today! Got holes drilled for my intake fans and optical drive bay.
> 
> All ruff edges from cutting will be sanded so don't worry about those.
> 
> ...



THAT board looks GREAT in there!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> THAT board looks GREAT in there!



I could not agree more!


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2012)

Coming along


----------



## theJesus (Mar 13, 2012)

This is a really neat project and it seems to be coming along nicely.  Sub'd

Oh, btw, I think I have this same precision driver kit as in the pic:






Made by Husky and has a flexible extension, right?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 13, 2012)

Subbed. Looking good so far and I look forward to updates


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 14, 2012)

theJesus said:


> This is a really neat project and it seems to be coming along nicely.  Sub'd
> 
> Oh, btw, I think I have this same precision driver kit as in the pic:
> 
> ...



It is a husky kit but mine didn't have a flexible extension just a regular extension


----------



## theJesus (Mar 14, 2012)

jbunch07 said:


> It is a husky kit but mine didn't have a flexible extension just a regular extension


Well, you got ripped off!  Nah, jk, I never even use that extension anyways lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 14, 2012)

Great job there Jbunch


----------



## stevednmc (Mar 14, 2012)

Subbed!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 16, 2012)

*She's Done*

This was a fun project! Here are some shots of the completed build! 

First here are some shots of the CPU cooler a Corsair A70 

















ANd finally the finished product!
All that is left to do now is some cable management. 

































All that's left to be done is the cable management and perhaps paint it???


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice job 

Can't wait to see version 2.0


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 16, 2012)

Version 2.0 Will have to wait. I'm exhausted. lol


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 16, 2012)

Lookin' good dude!


----------



## theJesus (Mar 16, 2012)

Definitely paint it.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 16, 2012)

I can paint it any color, as long as its black


----------



## t_ski (Mar 16, 2012)

If you want it to blend in leave it as-is.  However, if you decide to watercool it, you might try to put the PSU on the top shelf with the burner, and stick the watercooling parts on the bottom.  My $.02


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 16, 2012)

The top shelf is pretty crammed It has 2 hdds an odd and a ssd plus 2 80mm fans but I don't think this system will see any water unless its a system like one of the corsair all in one systems. But thanks for the $.02 like I said any constructive thoughts are always welcome


----------



## theJesus (Mar 16, 2012)

jbunch07 said:


> I can paint it any color, as long as its black


Matte black.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 16, 2012)

That would look sexy!


----------



## theJesus (Mar 16, 2012)

Everything is sexy in matte black.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Mar 16, 2012)

theJesus said:


> Everything is sexy in matte black.



Even your mom! (Outdated troll joke) 

Just joke fooling around but true on that one...especially the hot rods !!!


----------

